# cheap and easy to build furnace



## nickvc (Oct 4, 2009)

Ive read lots of posts on the forum regarding the size of furnaces and how people cant melt in larger quantities and the cost of commercial models. I used to buy furnaces but some kind soul told me how to create an easily adjustable and cheap alternative. Buy 30 lightweight fire bricks (these are easy to cut with a wood saw) a bottle of propane a regulator some rubber hosing crucibles and a 2 inch torch + gun (i,ll assume you have gauntlets and tongs to protect your hands). Create any size you like anywhere you like all for under £150. If you want to create a perfect furnace it takes a litte effort but you can simply place a layer on the floor stand the bricks on end on top and insert the torch in one corner cut one brick down to stand on the nozzle of the gun then put bicks across the corners to retain some of the heat , from cold to molten metal in 20 minutes. You can melt 20 grammes or 5 kilos by adjusting the arrangrment of bricks.


----------



## glorycloud (Oct 4, 2009)

Have a picture that you can post???


----------



## nickvc (Oct 4, 2009)

glorycloud said:


> Have a picture that you can post???


I,ll try and take one but it really is simple and will melt gold easily ,only thing you have to watch is not to get borax on the bricks it eats into them, but bar that its childs play.


----------



## jimdoc (Oct 4, 2009)

I plan on making one like this;
http://backyardmetalcasting.com/guest_martin.html
others;
http://backyardmetalcasting.com/gallery.html
Jim


----------



## glorycloud (Oct 4, 2009)

Nice Jim. Thanks for the links! 

I have been using aluminum and steel parts from PC's to drop out the copper, etc. from
the waste acids used to process and refine gold from escrap. I evaporate the liquid after
removing the heatsinks, metal cages from the plastic tubs I use when the reactions subside.
The dried out sludge that remains I have been storing away thinking that one day I would use
a small foundry setup like Gill uses to incinerate IC's or like what is shown on the links you provided
to get the metals like copper, silver and other PM's that I miss when going after the gold. Anybody else
doing this or am I nuts for thinking it can or could be done? 8)


----------



## lazersteve (Oct 4, 2009)

I also save all my spent solutions after precipitating the copper out with iron. When I fill up my fiber barrels I'll address their disposal. Of course I'm also saving the copper.

Steve


----------



## nickvc (Oct 5, 2009)

jimdoc said:


> I plan on making one like this;
> http://backyardmetalcasting.com/guest_martin.html
> others;
> http://backyardmetalcasting.com/gallery.html
> Jim


a great furnace but it wouldnt be easy to move, the method i use means you can adjust the size and you can build it anywere very quickly i,ll get some photos and post them this week if i can work out how(no computer expert)


----------

